# Magazine release for lefties



## wado66 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been on this site and Glocks site trying to find out if their magazine releases are switchable to left side. 
Can anyone tell me if they are? I find it hard to believe that they aren't but I gotta ask after see the M&P Shield is not.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Gen 4 Glock magazine release is reversible.

Some Gen 3 models of the "SF" variety have a fully ambidextrous mag release.


----------

